# Olive Salad



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

*Olive Salad*

Black olives - drained (canned or assorted imported olives such as  Kalamata) 
Green olives - drained  (bottled or assorted imported olives) 
Celery - cleaned and sliced thin on the slant
Anchovies (Acciughe) - flat fillets - add oil to bowl - chopped small
Olive oil
Red Wine vinegar
Fresh ground black pepper
Fresh fennel stalks (Finocchio) - cleaned and sliced thin on the slant - optional
Roasted red peppers - remove skins if fresh roasted, you may substitute bottled add the liquid to bowl - sliced into strips - optional

Place all ingredients (to taste) in bowl and mix. Refrigerate several  hours or over night  before serving.


----------



## letscook (Jun 18, 2009)

yum-  love this on subs, or when making a muffalatta


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

letscook said:


> yum- love this on subs, or when making a muffalatta


 be sure to remove the pits or it will be the pits for your teeth!! LOL thank you


----------

